# mcdonalds vs. subway (interesting..)



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2001)

Interesting, but I never have liked McDonalds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## frankm007 (Sep 10, 2001)

It's funny what a little research can show you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check this out... for those hard gainers or people who really can't eat that much (or heck, are in a rush and don't want a mess) keep reading...

Subway 12" chicken sandwhich (622 cals, 12g fat {3g sat fat}, 50g pro, 80g carbs)

i like the subway chicken, but when ur on the run, or just don't feel like eating all that..here's an option! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(2) chicken mcgrill sandwhiches from mcdonalds (622 cals, 14g fat {3g sat fat}, 52g pro, 90g carbs)

these are pretty fast to eat, not as messy, and well...it's different!  i don't know, i was bored and decided to post that....

------------------
Eat burgers and deadlift


----------



## Maki Riddington (Sep 12, 2001)

What????????
Mcdonalds is awesome.
Great hang over food.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2001)

The only reason I ever go to McDonalds (and it's seldom), is to make my son. 

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Maki Riddington (Sep 13, 2001)

Ya my parents made my day when it was Mcdonalds for dinner.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Quantum Might (Sep 13, 2001)

This is your best bet if you are on the go and want to be good:

1 Burger King's BK Chicken Broiler (WITHOUT Mayo) -make sure you ask for no mayo-

Calories: 390
Protein: 29
Carbs: 51
Total Fat: 7
Saturated Fat 2


But be careful. These fast food sandwiches are HIGH in Sodium so don't eat them all the time.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2001)

Yeah, I like BK!

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------

